# BFT tips and tactics



## gun plumber (17 Oct 2004)

With all the experience on this site,BFT tips and advice should be easy to come by.
I've done and passed BFTs in the past but any advice you could give might help not only myself but anyone else who might ask this question.
If this is in the wrong area,feel free to move it or if someone feels that this is a waste of space delete it.I'm just interested to see if someone has any different Tactics for compleating it under time and blister free!


----------



## AndrewD83 (18 Oct 2004)

I got a dumb question...what is a BFT???   ???


----------



## gun plumber (18 Oct 2004)

The only dumb question is the one not asked...... 
The BFT is the Battle Fitness Test.It consists of a 13 KM forced march carrying a total of 25.4Kgs of personal equipment and rifle.This is to be accomplished in a total time of 2hrs24min(plus or minus a min ).
It also includes a 100m Fire man carry of a soldier,his webbing and rifle of same weight in under 60 secs.
Never had a problem with it,just want to see in anyone else has any tips that I don't allready know about.
Hopefully this will help others as well


----------



## hiv (18 Oct 2004)

The biggest problem I ever had on any BFT was sheer boredom of walking for 2 hours. I found the best way to pass the time was to lead the troop in a choice song.


----------



## AndrewD83 (18 Oct 2004)

2 and a half hours?  Oh man sounds like blister hell.  Better make sure to bring an extra pair of gelln' padding.  Probably be th best $30 bucks I ever spent.   ;D


----------



## pbi (18 Oct 2004)

If you maintain a generally good  level of physical fitness (and your boots fit properly), you should not have too much trouble with the BFT. If, however, you are not certain about your fitness level, you should probably start about two months out with a good general PT program that includes cardio and upper body strength. Get all your fighting order gear checked out: make sure it all fits, isn't falling apart, etc. Start introducing rucksack marching into your  PT program (with ruck, t-shirt, boots and pants) about once a week for a few kilometres, to accustom your body to the additional strain. If you like, you can gradually increase the length of the march.

The night before the march, get a good rest. Eat lightly before the march, and make sure you have liquid (water is best) in good supply, including along the route. Adjust your gear so its comfortable, and make sure your boots fit and are laced tightly. Complete a basic set of stretches before stepping off.You don't need to run: if you are in decent shape you will make it in under the 2:30 mark. Pace yourself and relax. If you do stop for a water break, keep moving around: do not sit or lie down.

Good luck. Cheers.


----------



## A.O (18 Oct 2004)

Ruck march, forced march?... are we talking walking or literally marching?


----------



## dutchie (18 Oct 2004)

forced march/ruck march, pretty much the same thing.

The only thing I would add to pbi's post would be that the BFT can be mentally challenging as well as physically, especially if you are doing it for the first time or you are uneasy about it. Once you have done it a couple of times, and you know you are fit enough, it is real easy.

If you are a little uneasy, just follow pbi's advice and keep the following in mind:

-it will hurt at some point.
-it will end at some point.
-the faster you go, the sooner it ends.
-there is no point in falling back, you will have to work harder to catch up anyhow.
-if you start to wane a little, focus on the rucksack in front of you, and keep up with it. 
-make sure your ruck is as close to your body as possible (adjust it).
-hydrate slowly throughout the march
-keep your kness slightly bent, especially downhill - remember you have a lot more weight on them than just your body.
-pray you don't hear "last man to the front!"

hope this helps


----------



## Fusaki (19 Oct 2004)

Make sure your ruck is good to go.

Sometimes I'll see a group that looks more like a gypsy caravan then an army unit marching past, and I wonder how they do it. Ever heard the term "Have your shit wired tight"? Your valise should be compressed as small as possible and the straps should hold it tight in the frame. The bag should be secured to the frame as tightly as possible as well, and the stuff inside the bag should be squished in with the top flap and side straps done up as much as possible too. When you pick up your ruck and shake it, it should feel like one solid mass with nothing flopping around.

As well, make sure your harness is attached properly and is comfortable. As you train, test and adjust!!


----------



## gun plumber (22 Oct 2004)

Allright,all of these are exellent tips to pass on,but I have a curve to send your guys way,and in this I have no experience so your help would be greatly appriciated:
Here in Wain world it snowed this past saturday.Then the temp dropped and it all turned to ice.The temps hav'nt got any warmer and now it looks like were going to do a "winter"BFT.The temps have all been around the -5 mark with a wind chill that cuts right through ya.My question is this:
How do you guys suggest I dress?I have all the good kit and am wondering what to wear under my Cbt shirt that would be warm,but not to hot as to make me drown in my own sweat?
I've never done a "winter "BFT before so again any advice would be appriciated.


----------



## pbi (22 Oct 2004)

Follow your winter training. Doing a BFT in winter is the same as being on dismounted ex in the winter with your ruck. Start out dressing for the cold, but don't overdress. Ensure you can ventilate or remove an outer layer if you have to. Drink more-if you feel thirsty you waited too long. Being slightly underdressed may be bettre, but this depends alot on body type, wind, temperature, etc. Cheers.


----------



## gun plumber (28 Oct 2004)

Well the time came this morning to do my "winter" BFT and you know what, it was'nt as bad as I thought.I wore my issued long johns(top and bottom),my headover and gloves.I was good and warm once I started.No blisters or hotspots,and came in with a respectable time.
The only thing that p!$$ed me off was it was that cold this morning that the drink tube on my bladder froze solid!
Thanks for all the tips!


----------



## dutchie (28 Oct 2004)

Good on ya'.
Hope the advice helped.


----------



## Blackthorne (24 Oct 2007)

pbi said:
			
		

> If you maintain a generally good  level of physical fitness (and your boots fit properly), you should not have too much trouble with the BFT. If, however, you are not certain about your fitness level, you should probably start about two months out with a good general PT program that includes cardio and upper body strength. Get all your fighting order gear checked out: make sure it all fits, isn't falling apart, etc. Start introducing rucksack marching into your  PT program (with ruck, t-shirt, boots and pants) about once a week for a few kilometres, to accustom your body to the additional strain. If you like, you can gradually increase the length of the march.
> 
> The night before the march, get a good rest. Eat lightly before the march, and make sure you have liquid (water is best) in good supply, including along the route. Adjust your gear so its comfortable, and make sure your boots fit and are laced tightly. Complete a basic set of stretches before stepping off.You don't need to run: if you are in decent shape you will make it in under the 2:30 mark. Pace yourself and relax. If you do stop for a water break, keep moving around: do not sit or lie down.
> 
> Good luck. Cheers.




Pure GOLD.


----------

